# Articles worth checking out (non-financial)



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

If you discover interesting articles / columns of a non-financial nature in your web travels, post them here.

I'll kick off with an interesting article in Wired on the inventor of the "Settlers of Catan" board game (hat tip to Money Grubbing Lawyer):

Monopoly Killer: Perfect German Board Game Redefines Genre


----------



## markievicz (Apr 11, 2009)

Oooh, good forum topic CC, I'll be watching this one! I found Atul Gawande's recent article about isolation to be a good read (as is anything the guy writes, to be honest):

Hellhole.


----------



## markievicz (Apr 11, 2009)

Great NGM article about the 7 year drought in southern Australia and its effect on farmers there. Sad stuff. Possibly a financial lesson in it though - about all your eggs in one basket or unforeseen events or something:

_The man, who has never been rich but also never poor, has piled up hundreds of thousands of dollars in debt. The cows he gazes at through his windshield—that is all the income he has left._


----------



## Mintycake (Apr 13, 2009)

*Discrimination against pregnant women?*

Here's an article about mom's returning back to work - and not finding work.

http://www.parentcentral.ca/parent/article/625228

This is potentially very scary to women thinking of starting a family. I'm worried it might happen here - but I work for a large publicly traded corporation - they wouldn't dare, would they?


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't support NDP but I think they are on the right track with this bill. The Tories need to stop playing politics and do something constructive here. It was CBC News the other night:

*NDP says EI rules for maternity leave need to be improved *


----------

